# CG 6028 MH60T Helicopter Crashes in Utah



## coastieaet (Mar 4, 2010)

On Wednesday March 3rd a Coast Guard Helicopter crashed in the mountains of Utah.  5 people were injured and 2 were in critical condition. Please keep these heros in your thoughts and prayers. I know 3 of the 5 personally and some of the incredible things they have done in their military careers. These Guardians have put their lives in danger more times than most people will ever realize, just to save the lives of others. These are some amazing people. I hope and pray for a full recovery of Commander Patrick Shaw, Lt. Commander Steven Cerveny, and Petty Officer Gina Panuzzi.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 5, 2010)

Prayers out; glad there were survivors.


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 5, 2010)

Prayers being sent!


----------



## Muppet (Mar 5, 2010)

Prayers out...

F.M.


----------



## coastieaet (Mar 5, 2010)

*Pictures from KSL News*

Here are some of the pictures from KSL News Website from the rescue response.

View attachment 11794View attachment 11795View attachment 11796View attachment 11797View attachment 11798


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Mar 5, 2010)

Prayers out for a full and speedy recovery for the injured. Also a big Thank You to the rescuers for being there and doing their job.


----------



## Scotth (Mar 5, 2010)

Hoping for a speedy recovery to those injured.


----------

